# 9 speed transmission problems



## Mulvey14 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi all, having transmission Issues on my 9speed, it started off mild enough one morning on the highway it would not shift into the 9 speed so I pulled over shut the car off and then started again and it shifted normally again, it did it again twice more that week and then I did about 500 miles without issue until today on my way home it started shifting erratically at low speeds and the check engine light come on. I limped it home and checked the codes and I have a P0717 and a P2817.
Am I in big trouble


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm guessing that solenoid is getting stuck and and keeping it from getting to a speed than what it requested which is setting off the Speed Sensor.

P0717 - Looks like Speed Sensor:

Diagnostic trouble code (DTC) P0717 stands for “*Input/Turbine Speed Sensor “A” Circuit No Signal*.” It indicates one of your car's computers perceives an issue with the speed sensor or its circuit. The input speed sensor (sometimes referred to as the turbine speed sensor) tracks the transmission input speed.

P2817 - Looks like a Pressure solenoid stuck off

P2817 can be described as Pressure Control Solenoid "H" Performance/Stuck Off. The pressure control solenoid is used by the transmission control module (TCM) to control the hydraulic pressure in the transmission which is required to apply the various clutch packs in the transmission that provide the various gear ratios which are required to efficiently propel the automobile down the roadways. Now when the transmission control module would detect a pressure control solenoid which is not performing as per the requirement, then it would set up the P2817 error code. This would also give rise to the illumination of the check engine light.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mulvey14 said:


> Hi all, having transmission Issues on my 9speed, it started off mild enough one morning on the highway it would not shift into the 9 speed so I pulled over shut the car off and then started again and it shifted normally again, it did it again twice more that week and then I did about 500 miles without issue until today on my way home it started shifting erratically at low speeds and the check engine light come on. I limped it home and checked the codes and I have a P0717 and a P2817.
> Am I in big trouble


How many miles on your car and has the atf ever been changed? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulvey14 (Dec 10, 2021)

sledstorm1 said:


> How many miles on your car and has the atf ever been changed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It’s has 136000 and I drained and refilled the fluid at 85000 it’s a 2017


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine is currently at gm for losing 9th gear due to a selonid when they removed the vb for that issue they saw other possible issues so the trans is out as we speak and will be opened up by noon today


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Mulvey14 said:


> It’s has 136000 and I drained and refilled the fluid at 85000 it’s a 2017


Time for a complete flush/change of the fluid if you can find somewhere to do that.

Transmission services from the quick lube joints aren't what they used to be. When I worked at one for a while we had a setup that was a large plexiglass cylinder mounted in a rolling frame, with hoses that went into the top and bottom of the cylinder. There was a floating piston inside the cylinder. The cylinder would be filled up with ATF from the bulk tank and we would find the lines going to the cooler/heater circuit of the engine radiator and use some adapters to patch the hoses into that. We would start the car and the pressure from the engine driving the transmission would pump all the old fluid out into the large cylinder, and that floating piston would then push the new fluid into the transmission. It was probably 5 gallons of fluid to flush everything out and it would be brand new, rosy red fluid flowing through the transmission by the time it got to the top. Shut the engine off, reconnect the lines, and then run the engine some more to circulate everything through and warm it up a bit - then top off to get the fluid level to the right spot on the dipstick.

There were A LOT of cars that transmission problems were easily fixed by having a fresh fluid change. Lots of Chrysler and GM transmissions could be made to work like brand new by putting new fluid into them.

I think this was a $80 service at the time, and it was fairly quick and cheap if you had noting major wrong with the transmission. Taking the vehicle out onto the roads was like driving a new car for some people. They didn't know what they were missing until they experienced the transmission making quick, buttery-smooth shifts like when it was new.

Maybe you can find a shop to do a total, complete transmission fluid change and use one of the, _AHEM_, "finer, high-quality" transmission lube and oil packages you can find in the fluids section of your auto parts store. I think the shop we worked at had a bottled package of some Honda recommended ATF conditioners and lubes to add to the ATF flush for Honda vehicles.


----------



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

Mulvey14 said:


> Hi all, having transmission Issues on my 9speed, it started off mild enough one morning on the highway it would not shift into the 9 speed so I pulled over shut the car off and then started again and it shifted normally again, it did it again twice more that week and then I did about 500 miles without issue until today on my way home it started shifting erratically at low speeds and the check engine light come on. I limped it home and checked the codes and I have a P0717 and a P2817.
> Am I in big trouble


My 2017 Diesel slips almost 1000 rpm at 20 mph when it is still cold, I believe from 4th to 5th gears, 1 time. Then it is fine. Changed the fluid at about 35K. Not much difference. I have about 42K on the car now. Dealer checked twice; obviously they couldn't replicate the symptom.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

st1100man said:


> My 2017 Diesel slips almost 1000 rpm at 20 mph when it is still cold, I believe from 4th to 5th gears, 1 time. Then it is fine. Changed the fluid at about 35K. Not much difference. I have about 42K on the car now. Dealer checked twice; obviously they couldn't replicate the symptom.


My car does the same thing. It has something to do with an oil passage being to small not allowing enough pressure to one of the clutch packs. In the 18's the passage was made larger to prevent this problem. Once the oil is warm, it's not a problem. I try to warm my car up a bit, this seems to help. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

AC Delco makes a full synthetic dexron VI fluid. That might help in colder weather. It has better cold flow properties.









Amazon.com: ACDelco GM Original Equipment 10-9244 Dexron VI Full Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid - 1 gal : Automotive


Buy ACDelco GM Original Equipment 10-9244 Dexron VI Full Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid - 1 gal: Transmission Fluids - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






I haven't had a fluid change with a flush machine in a _long_ time. If it is older, there is a chance of dislodging debris and clogging up the works. I know allison recommends against use of a machine. I choose to drop and fill often. 

jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> AC Delco makes a full synthetic dexron VI fluid.


I was under the impression that almost all modern transmission fluids are synthetic. I couldn't and wouldn't recommend anything other than that.



> I haven't had a fluid change with a flush machine in a _long_ time. If it is older, there is a chance of dislodging debris and clogging up the works.


I've heard that claim but no one can really show evidence. The distinction is that what I described isn't a "machine" in any sense of the word. It's a cylinder with a floating piston and the only pressure flowing through the transmission is its own pumping pressure that's used to expel the old fluid and pump in the new fluid. 

That was the big selling point and it was also a defense against the random claim that "Your machine screwed my my transmission!" Nope, almost 100% certain is you have a major transmission problem that is more than a fluid change can fix and you did one of two things:
1. Expected magic from a fluid change, or;
2. Are a scammer trying to get a payout.

This method let the transmission do its own pumping to expel all the old fluid and replace with fresh fluid.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Standard dexron vi is a synthetic blend. End of story.

Jeff


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

oregon_rider said:


> Standard dexron vi is a synthetic blend. End of story.
> 
> Allison transmissions recommends against use of a machine and they don't discriminate based on machine design. YouTube channel for chrisfix recommends flush if you have well maintained tranny and drop and fill if you don't .
> 
> ...


I personally do the double drop method. Yes it costs more, but so can a transmission replacement. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> Standard dexron vi is a synthetic blend.


What is the non-synthetic portion? Whale oil?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

To clarify - unless the bottle for the dexron vi says full synthetic, it is a synthetic blend. Part synthetic and part conventional atf. The latter being a less refined dino oil. 

AC Delco full synthetic Dex 6 link above is what I am going to use on my next change.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I was just being silly, but also serious at the same time:









Transmission Problems in Cars Linked to Ban on Whale Killing (Published 1975)


5,500 GM cars owners have had transmission problems because of difficulties resulting from law banning killing of some whales; GM has used whale oil in its automatic transmission fluid, but sperm whale was put on endangered species list in '71, forcing co to change its transmission oil; whale...




www.nytimes.com


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The last time I heard about fish oil/whale oil was with off road motorcycles in the early 70s too. They used it for fork oil and it was the first thing you changed out.... It would totally break down real fast and the smell wasn't at all pleasant when changing it out ...

Jeff


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

oregon_rider said:


> The last time I heard about fish oil/whale oil was with off road motorcycles in the early 70s too. They used it for fork oil and it was the first thing you changed out.... It would totally break down real fast and the smell wasn't at all pleasant when changing it out ...
> 
> Jeff


You should smell the lower unit oil in a 2 stroke outboard. It will literally knock you over.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

sledstorm1 said:


> My car does the same thing. It has something to do with an oil passage being to small not allowing enough pressure to one of the clutch packs. In the 18's the passage was made larger to prevent this problem.


That's a bummer, but thankfully a minor problem. You've got the one model year that has a know problem that was corrected, but the fix for the problem is something so invasive and intensive that it's not worth doing to the affected unites, so you have to live with the problem.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Well got the car back. Guess what happened 8 miles later. They had the car 5 weeks. And when I called them on the way home they said it was impossible so let's see what theybsY tomorrow


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

Any updates? I've been getting limp mode kicked on and drives longer than 30 miles for the last year.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

kickascii said:


> Any updates? I've been getting limp mode kicked on and drives longer than 30 miles for the last year.


Updates from me?


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

yes. Did you end up replacing the transmission?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

kickascii said:


> yes. Did you end up replacing the transmission?


Yes gm replaced the transmission. Went in for a valve body assembly. Which did not work. Then a taredown with a new pump and another valvebody assbly and other parts. And that did not work 

I trully think I had an underlining issue or it was totally BOTCHED up reason being I keep being told by others the solenoid and or the o ring for the solenoid is what has been known to fail


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> Yes gm replaced the transmission. Went in for a valve body assembly. Which did not work. Then a taredown with a new pump and another valvebody assbly and other parts. And that did not work
> 
> I trully think I had an underlining issue or it was totally BOTCHED up reason being I keep being told by others the solenoid and or the o ring for the solenoid is what has been known to fail


Thank you for the reply - I'm gonna dump mine before I need to put a tranny in it. Same issues but mine has been doing it for a year now and will go into limp mode after a 30+ minute drive - most of the time. Finally got a money light to come on. Gonna clear it and trade it in.


----------

